# Money burning a hole in your pocket



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, you have $500 burning a hole in your pocket and are looking at a Hi Def movie player. 
Do you:
a: go BluRay
b: go HD-DVD
c: wait for Samsung's Dual player that fully supports both formats (LG's does not)
d: VOD until someone caves

I am leaning towards the Toshiba A2, my set is 720p, so it I don't need a 1080p capable player. At $250 I can use the remainder to buy some movies.


----------



## blmoore (Dec 24, 2006)

i went the HD-DVD route. The Toshiba HD-A20 I bought is full 1080p, connects HDMI to my Sony LCD, and it plays all my standard DVDs. I wouldn't put much into the "upconverting" capabilities - it's still an SD medium.

I figured that if Blu-Ray eventually wins, then I'm really only out $500 plus the cost of the HD-DVDs. In the grand scheme of things, not much.

-Brian



machavez00 said:


> OK, you have $500 burning a hole in your pocket and are looking at a Hi Def movie player.
> Do you:
> a: go BluRay
> b: go HD-DVD
> ...


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

No option for a lifetime mebership for DBSTalk?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'd wait until I had another $600, and get a PS3. I like the flexability in the box and it looks like it will be a nice media center type of box. Also IMHO, Sony's really working on making this a good piece of hardware with all the software upgrade they're doing for fixes and new features. Is $600 a lot, yeah I guess, but then again I spent $1000 for my first DVD player, $1,200 for my first S-VHS VCR, $2,600 for my 386SX computer, you get the point.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

pman_jim said:


> No option for a lifetime mebership for DBSTalk?


I was going to have the choice "give to wife"


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

RAD said:


> I'd wait until I had another $600, and get a PS3. I like the flexability in the box and it looks like it will be a nice media center type of box. Also IMHO, Sony's really working on making this a good piece of hardware with all the software upgrade they're doing for fixes and new features. Is $600 a lot, yeah I guess, but then again I spent $1000 for my first DVD player, $1,200 for my first S-VHS VCR, $2,600 for my 386SX computer, you get the point.


I don't play games enough to buy a PS3 and would never by Microsquash is I don't have to so I am left with: $250+5 movies or $500 and no movies.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

machavez00 said:


> I don't play games enough to buy a PS3 and would never by Microsquash is I don't have to so I am left with: $250+5 movies or $500 and no movies.


Don't play any games either, using it for BD/DVD and media center functions. I have downloaded a number of demo games and they do look interesting though, maybe one day I'll actually buy one. IIRC BD was also doing a deal of buy a player and get 5 movies, http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=280


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Blu-Ray! I have a feeling this is the one format from Sony's that will take off.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I didn't vote, since I already am the proud owner of a Toshiba HD-A2, along with five free movies plus others I got from the Warner Home Entertainment site and Planet Earth from Amazon. Lots of great viewing!

If the new Sony BDP-S300 player and free movie offer had been available at the time, I probably would have been tempted to buy one. As it is, I'll wait for lower prices on Blu-ray Disc players and then probably buy one. I'm reluctant to sink my money in a dual format player.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cholly said:


> I didn't vote, since I already am the proud owner of a Toshiba HD-A2, along with five free movies plus others I got from the Warner Home Entertainment site and Planet Earth from Amazon. Lots of great viewing!
> 
> If the new Sony BDP-S300 player and free movie offer had been available at the time, I probably would have been tempted to buy one. As it is, I'll wait for lower prices on Blu-ray Disc players and then probably buy one. I'm reluctant to sink my money in a dual format player.


I think that is also a good choice that I should have included: Buy the A2 and a BluRay player when the prices come down.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I voted to wait. 

I know I could settle the format war today -- whatever I choose, the industry will overwhelmingly go the other way.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I voted to wait.
> 
> I know I could settle the format war today -- whatever I choose, the industry will overwhelmingly go the other way.


As long as it is not more expensive than buying two separate players, I will most likely wait, since I own a Samsung TV.

(But that A2 at $250 looks better every day)


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I am having a hard time deciding which way to vote... 

Personally I bought the HD-A20 when I bought my DLP 1080p TV. Mostly I bought it because I had money burning a hole in my pocket. (I hate that problem!) Part of me is happy that I bit the bullet and bought the HD-A20 and part of me wishes I would have waited until the war was over. When I do start to beat myself up for buying the HD-DVD player I grab a cold drink, pop some popcorn, put in an HD movie, sit down, push play on the remote and, well, then I feel good about it. :grin: 

Ok, I'll vote bite the bullet and go HD-DVD.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Blu-Ray. I have one of those Sony BDP S-300s and its a fine machine. My LCD only does 720p but still it does everything fine including upcoverting my previously purchased DVDs. In fact I bought the new Stones DVD from Best Buy (Damn exclusive) and on my BDP it looks like GREAT on the upconvert.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, I almost pulled the trigger today and bought the A2. I asked my older brother and he is in the "wait until someone wins" camp.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmmm. HP has their m8100y which can be ordered with a combo Blu-Ray and HD-DVD reader/WRITER. ...and you can get a CableCard compatible digital cable tuner.. Sounds nice and future-proof (and expensive) to me. I configured them anywhere from $1200 to $3000 (the HD/BD option is a little over $700)


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

A year old but...,

HD-DVD vs. Blu-ray
By John P. Falcone
(March 21, 2006; updated May 25, 2006)

DVD is, by some measurements, the greatest success in consumer electronics history. Following its 1997 debut, it took the format just a few years to completely conquer the home-video market previously ruled by VHS tapes. Before it even reaches its 10th birthday, however, the electronics industry and the Hollywood studios are already putting DVD out to pasture. Two rival next-generation formats--Blu-ray and HD-DVD--are already vying to become the successor to DVD's throne. Both display movies in full high-definition resolution, addressing one shortfall of the current DVD format, which is only standard-def. But to get that improved visual fidelity, you have to decide to buy either a Blu-ray player or an HD-DVD player--and be willing to live with a list of caveats a mile long. As a result,* CNET recommends that you refrain from buying a Blu-ray or an HD-DVD player in the short term.* To explain why we're so cautious, we'll take a look at both formats, examine how they compare to one another, and highlight the advantages--and disadvantages--they offer compared to the current generation of DVD.
read the rest:http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-6463_7-6462511-1.html?tag=dir


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

only 18 people have an opinion?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

...and it figures. Just as I was looking at those options, my washing machines dies.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, I just talked to someone in the know and Samsung's duo player will be out next month so I will wait and buy that player and be format safe.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

machavez00 said:


> Ok, I just talked to someone in the know and Samsung's duo player will be out next month so I will wait and buy that player and be format safe.


Just out of curiosity, what changed your mind to go to a dual format player rather than two single format players?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Just out of curiosity, what changed your mind to go to a dual format player rather than two single format players?


If I get it it would be because I have a 46" Samsung 720p DLP and it would minimize compatibility issues. The price is still has me leaning to two separate players. I was listening to the Leo Laporte Tech Guy show and one of his guests was not willing to call it just yet, but said it looks like it is going to be BD, even though he thinks HD DVD is the better of the two. He said the standing joke in the industry is HD DVD is one board meeting away from death. If Universal were to announce that they were putting movies out on BD that will be the end for HD-DVD. I wanted to be format safe but at the price I saw ($1000!) I will wait untill the price comes down before getting it.

BTW Nice write up the the BD-UP5000: http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/bd_up5000/


----------

